# Sears 19HP Kohler burnt wire



## ScooterGuy (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi
I used to be a member years ago and lost my info so I rejoined. Anyway we were trying to start my neighbors tractor and a black wire that came out from under the flywheel melted apart and starter stopped. The wire looked like it had a fuse link of some kind. Any ideas of what could have happened ? 
Thanks Rod


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It sounds like you burned up the stator .


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

The "fuse link" was probably a charge diode from the alternator.

Providing the Sears 917.xxxxxx number would allow one to see what electrical schematic this has out of the 100's of possible ones. I have over 200 Sears tractor schematics and am no ways "complete".


----------



## ScooterGuy (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks for the help. I will try to find out more info. 
Rod


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

I forgot to mention the number should be under the seat.

IF the headlights only operate when the engine is running, you have a 3A DC with 70 Watt AC lighting coil alternator.
The lights are on a separate AC circuit, since they don't care if it's AC or DC.
A DIODE is used on the battery charging side to only allow the + part of the AC Sine Wave to pass.
This provides a pulsating DC current of a "nominal" 3 Amps. Enough to top off a battery if it's not too low.

The stator can be checked by disconnecting the diode and measuring the AC of the stator. There are minimums, but usually that is about 28VAC.


----------



## ScooterGuy (Aug 17, 2016)

I did not get the number yet but the lights are separate and only operate when running. 

I cant understand why the starter stopped cranking the same time the black wire burned in half. Seems like I got a short somewhere.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Hopefully, the fuse blew.


----------



## ScooterGuy (Aug 17, 2016)

My neighbor taking it to repair shop. My guess is the stater is shot but not sure why. 

I will try to update when I find out What happened 

Rod


----------



## ScooterGuy (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi
My neighbor took it to the shop. They decided an old tractor not worth the labor and stater price so they are running constant loss and recharging the battery when needed. 
Thanks tor the help.
Rodster


----------

